# Looking for FX trading webinars, mentors, training suited to Aus TZ



## Badger Hund (7 April 2018)

I'm a newbie to FX. I'm currently a member of SB Trade Desk. The group is very good and I feel I'm learning enough to justify the cost. But the webinars are late at night and they cover action that happens overnight.

I'd much prefer to keep my trading activity to the daytime. Can anyone recommend similar groups that specialise in the asian timezone? i.e. trade setup webinars that occur in the AM our time, covering pairs that trade well in the Asian session? Most importantly, I want to be able to ask questions and get live answers/feedback. This is something I can do in my current group, but if I keep attending webinars at 10:30pm and then trading after 11:30pm I'm going to be wrecked.


----------

